# Form Check



## Ryder2014 (Mar 8, 2016)

Youtube








I’ve been working on several aspects of my shot sequence this year. First year I have focused beyond hunting season. 

Recently I’ve noticed my back shoulder and elbow were hiked up fairly high. I tried to depress my left scapula in an attempt to level out my shoulders and bring elbow down a little but was unable to do so without creating a lot of tension on the back wall. 

So I increased my draw length .5” a few days ago (another .5” was added this summer so now a full inch longer). When I really focus on depressing the scapula my pin float does settle down. Kinesthetically I feel as though my position has changed drastically but upon watching my video I feel like maybe I could bring it down even further. Right now getting to this position takes much much effort both physically and cognitively. Hopefully it gets easier with reps.

Looking for any feedback on how my form looks now. The piece of lumber in the background even with my eyes is level. Apologize for the glare off the dome!


Hoyt Spyder
Triax & Traverse
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder2014 (Mar 8, 2016)

Still picture.


Hoyt Spyder
Triax & Traverse
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ryder2014 said:


> Still picture.
> 
> 
> Hoyt Spyder
> ...


Upper body full draw posture is fine.
Remove d-loop and tie a NEW d-loop that is 3X longer. Yup, you heard me. Tie a TOO LONG d-loop
that is three times LONGER than the current d-loop.

BUT, my anchor will be behind my head. Yup, and your left scapula will also drop down.
But, nobody shoots with a 3X longer d-loop.

Yup, right again. The TOO long d-loop will let you build some muscle memory to DROP the left scapula.
Shoot at a target SHOULDER high in your garage, only 2 yards away. Gonna fire 500 shots, with only ONE arrow in your quiver.

BUT, that will take weeks. Yup. Maybe.
But the anchor for my release hand will feel super WEIRD. Yup, probably.

So, why should I use a 3X too long d-loop? TO drop the left scaupla.
But my groups will SUCK. Nope, cuz you only have 1 arrow in your quiver. Gotta put down the bow
after each shot, and fire the ONE arrow again.

BUT, I'ma gonna shoot through my bag target. Nope, not if you do this,
and build a swinging wad of paper backstop.




But why 500 shots? To build muscle memory with the too LONG d-loop.
So, what happens after 500 shots?

Undo one d-loop knot,
cut off the melted ball,
fuzz up the end of the freshly cut d-loop cord
use a Bic lighter and re-melt the fibers into a NEW melted ball,
and tie a new d-loop knot.

New d-loop will be a tiny bit shorter. So, fire another 500 shots, with the tiny bit shorter d-loop.
Repeat this cycle until you have a NEW dead level form.

PS. Even though the LUMBER is level, your arrow is not level.
Train with a long door mirror, so you can TRULY learn the FEEL of a LEVEL arrow, while at full draw.

THIS is a level arrow.



The lumber is level.
Your arrow is downhill.










The two thin yellow lines are parallel to your arrow.
The two thin yellow lines shows how much the left scapula needs to drop down.

Not a draw length fix. Bow DL is fine.
The d-loop is not long enough.


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

You have to lower the bow arm. Itll bring so much more stability. Shoot a lot then shoot more after the longer loop. Find what's best for you and embrace it.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder2014 (Mar 8, 2016)

I’ll work on longer dloop. I lengthened it today but need to make it longer. 

My front shoulder needs to come down too? 

Today I focused mainly on draw shoulder. I could tell my bow stabilized really well and other times shakey. I’ll assume the times I experienced stability was when I was able to contract the correct musculature to depress the scapula. I feel I did it ok about 60% of the time. As suggested I’m going to find a mirror so I can correlate correct position and proper muscle memory to get this right.


Hoyt Spyder
Triax & Traverse
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder2014 (Mar 8, 2016)

Here I am with the loop about 2x as long. My target is a couple inches above shoulder height.

Front view vid






Rear view vid






I feel like I’m close here. With the loop so long my knuckles are landing just under my sideburn. It seems like most people (I understand I may be a little different) end up with knuckles between sideburn and eye.

What do you guys think?











Hoyt Spyder
Triax & Traverse
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder2014 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hoyt Spyder
Triax & Traverse
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ryder2014 said:


> Here I am with the loop about 2x as long. My target is a couple inches above shoulder height.
> 
> Front view vid
> 
> ...


Video looks GREAT. Go shoot some groups, and see how you like your results.


----------

